# Stay safe, no kissing.....generally speaking the correct approach is mostly opposite of what we are told.



## boliverchadsworth (Jan 1, 2023)

maybe a reverse hug ..will develop as the endearing symbol.


----------



## chic (Jan 2, 2023)

I stopped kissing and hugging for the first month of the pandemic back in 2020 but after a month went back to it because I could not live that way. It was a hill to die on.


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 2, 2023)

Well snap, I aint got no one to do either with....boohoo.....


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 2, 2023)

If I had dogs, cats or such. That's a daily reminder of my thanks to them and theirs to me. Funny, they never bit or scratched for sneezing in the face, though my cat would give me a stare.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 2, 2023)

hawkdon said:


> Well snap, I aint got no one to do either with....boohoo.....


Neither do I!  But if I did, no silly fear would keep me from enjoying to the fullest!


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 2, 2023)

Sorry, I am not going to follow anyone here into the dark corner of NO KISSING ALLOWED.

I think kissing is nice.  The world would be a much better place if we had more kissing.  People who kiss are happy people.  Morons don't like kissing.  They say that is how germs get passed around.

Man!  If you think that kissing a nice lady is all about germs then, brother, you got a BIG problem.

I am with singer, Jimmy Rodgers when he sang:

"Well, when I was a young man, never been kissed
I got to thinkin' it over- how much I had missed
So I got me a girl and I kissed her and then
Oh, lordy, well I kissed 'er again

Because she had kisses sweeter than wine
She had, mmm, mmm, kisses sweeter than wine
(Sweeter than wine)"




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=321119403077376


----------



## win231 (Jan 2, 2023)

Well, I don't do much kissing, but everyone wants to kiss me & I don't like to make people feel rejected, so.......


----------



## Bella (Jan 3, 2023)

I remember kissing. I love it and really miss it.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Thursday at 2:56 PM)

boliverchadsworth said:


> maybe a reverse hug ..will develop as the endearing symbol.


todays dark horse podcase jan 12th ....ivermectin


----------



## Warrigal (Thursday at 3:01 PM)

Our church congregation, which is quite small and mostly elderly, has adopted elbow bumps for the sign of peace. We also practise safe distancing with the arrangement of our chairs during the service.

Afterwards we all have morning and sit at tables talking to our friends. Go figure.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Yesterday at 4:13 PM)

Warrigal said:


> Our church congregation, which is quite small and mostly elderly, has adopted elbow bumps for the sign of peace. We also practise safe distancing with the arrangement of our chairs during the service.
> 
> Afterwards we all have morning and sit at tables talking to our friends. Go figure.


the defense rests


----------

